# McFly: East Central FL G2 Copperhead



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, the day has arrived!  Picked up the new Ankona Copperhead from Bossman Boats in NSB today - everything I was hoping for and more.  What a great boat - thanks Mel and your gang, and Richard at Bossman!  Ice Blue hull and deck, center console and white Etec 30.  Jumps right up on plane, and runs strong.  Looking forward to fishing it and cruising with the wife.  When is that Ankona get together - it's gonna get crowded with more and more of us!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful boat, congrats!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats on a great skiff! I not a 100 per cent but think I have some pics of your skiff under construction. If you like I will email them to you.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats McFly

Saw her being built along side mine.  
Beautiful Copperhead 
[smiley=1-biggrin.gif] 
[smiley=eyepopping.gif]

Curious though y u went through a dealer?


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, and Redfin, that would be great will pm email addy...did not get a chance to get down there during build.

H&D...a couple of different reasons that I chose to go through a dealer, but biggest one is turn-key convenience. Busy at work, and also never bought a new boat before so many questions. I met Mel last year when he was delivering a SUV - was impressed and would have had no problem dealing with him, but Bossman was much closer and Richard was a pleasure to work with. Looking forward to seeing your photos...and you will like the VMarine push pole holders, have those on mine...sexy!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> When is that Ankona get together - it's gonna get crowded with more and more of us!


Sometime in the spring. Great skiff!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Win Win reports 

The guys at ankona seem to be very dedicated to producing an excellent product


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! I saw this skiff in the building process as well.
Any speed numbers with the 30 yet?


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, PIB.  Had it out today for a quick trip; as for as speed, could only open it up for a short burst as most of the time I was in some slop (and had the wife with me and was working on finding a sweet spot for ride     ) - GPS showed 29 with two of us.  I was expecting about 30, so it was where I planned and I am fine with it.   I did not get draft numbers - the hull as you know is a little weight sensitive and just adding 80 pounds on the rear does seem to make a slight difference on how it sits in the water.  That being said, does it make a difference in draft?  Hard to say, but most likely not much.  As far as the drama on the bigger motors - I say you guys should get what you want.....just you and H+D need to give me a head start!


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

McFly where you at? It was my Ankona SUV Mel was delivering at Bossman! We should hit the water sometime!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice! Welcome to the cult.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks, O-C!  We did see your boat, Charlie - wife really liked it.  I am a tiller guy, was going to do a coffin box/cooler with grab bar, but Mrs McFly saw your boat with center console and steering wheel and said "I would drive that"....so....










Now if I could get her to get on the platform with a push pole.... ;D


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

That is Awesome! Great picture with her at the wheel!!
Looks like a great day on the water too?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you gotten any updated speed numbers? I'm getting 26 with 2 people and gear with my 25 yamaha. I'm debating whether to put a bigger motor or prop it.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

No prob on the head start fly. Lol

Salt. Other than going faster than 30.  A bigger motor increases your cruising speed.  I don't want to run at 6000 rpm and dog my engine. My boat, PIB, and Poontoon will go 25 to 30 but it will be around 4000 rpm. Less wear and tear.  But u could haul a$$ if needed. Lol

Great skiff Fly ;D

More testing with more props.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> No prob on the head start fly. Lol
> 
> Salt. Other than going faster than 30.  A bigger motor increases your cruising speed.  I don't want to run at 6000 rpm and dog my engine. My boat, PIB, and Poontoon will go 25 to 30 but it will be around 4000 rpm. Less wear and tear.  But u could haul a$$ if needed. Lol
> 
> ...


Ya I dont wanna go fast I just wanna cruise faster. But a 60 is a little to much weight I think. I think a bigger motor will effect the draft. The biggest ill go is a 40hp


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The 40-60 etec all weigh the same. That's why all three of us went with the 60...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

> The 40-60 etec all weigh the same. That's why all three of us went with the 60...


You can still buy Mercury Sea Pro 40hp 2 strokes @140lbs.   I think the 30 E-Tec is about the perfect motor for the Copperhead.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

A 30 is great for trolling. Lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

> A 30 is great for trolling. Lol



Yea, but for those of us who don't need to run long distances and need to draft shallow it's perfect! 30mph +

H @ D, lets see those pics of you Big Guy! On the poling platform and a bud on the front. I'm interested as are others to see how much your skiff squats and limits you to fishing in water a foot deep. Since you have the 1st Copperhead w/ an E-Tec 60hp! ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Already done it. In less than a foot. 

So I will beat you to the spot catch all the tournament winners and have my boat on the trailer before u get there. 

Back to the thread. 

I don't underdstand all the disgruntled attacks. 

Such as life. 

Awesome boat Fly


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Already done it. In less than a foot.
> 
> So I will beat you to the spot catch all the tournament winners and have my boat on the trailer before u get there.
> 
> ...


I dont know u but your annoying dude!


----------



## snookindb19 (Oct 9, 2011)

dacuban


Hey why dont you learn how to spell and stop using ebonics as your screen name...... TheCuban


----------



## snookindb19 (Oct 9, 2011)

THATS ANNOYING


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

"People, I just want to say, you know, can we all get along?"    

Been away for a while and this thread took a different turn!  I have thought alot about the HP issue since I took delivery.  To be completely honest, I initially thought the CH was rated for 40hp - the weight vs speed difference on the 30 to 40 is obviously different than 30 to 60.  Duh!   

I finally got out in some decent weather this past weekend, and a couple of things are apparent.  I was by myself, had a little more than 1/2 of the 12 gallon fuel tank full, no troller or front battery, empty livewell and rear hatch, a couple of waters and some ice in the cooler forward of the center console.  The boat squats some with me on the platform - I would poll and if I ran aground I would get off the platform and move to the bow - could then poll in what seemed at least a good 1-2 inches shallower.  I weigh 215 (okay, 218 but don't tell the wife or the doctor) and frankly..the 80 lbs or more that the 60 weighs over the 30 would seem to me to be significant as I believe the boat is weight sensitive.  But, then again, if I had a troller and battery up front with a full fuel tank, another angler on the bow and got back to my fighting weight (not likely) perhaps it would not be as significant.  I think H&D said previously somewhere - it is probaly more a factor of how the boat is rigged and who is on the boat.  

As far as speed - it seems that I run about 25mph at about 4600 rpm (stock alum prop), with wot right at 30 regardless of I was alone or with the wife.  I usually run across the lagoon, shut down and poll and drift most of the time, so speed is not an issue.  Longer runs, and I will most likely want more speed, however, the 60 is out of my budget anyways so for me it is a mute point.  But lets face it - I am over 50, no "need for speed", and used to running a Gheenoe NMZ with an 8hp so what do I know?     I am happy with the boat, the draft, and the speed - kudos to Mel and gang for the hull design.  In the end, though, what works for me may not work for someone else - and frankly, I am okay with that!

As written elsewhere - life is short, get out and go fish!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> dacuban
> 
> 
> Hey why dont you learn how to spell and stop using ebonics as your screen name...... TheCuban


Dude u just got here...QUIET!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yea, Alex. Miami dade police officers aren't allowed to use slang. Leave that to the hood folk in the goulds.



> dacuban
> 
> 
> Hey why dont you learn how to spell and stop using ebonics as your screen name...... TheCuban


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Yesterday while bonefishing, I tried finding its limit. And I couldn't get the skiff stuck. I tried. Even with grass sticking out, I was piling just fine. I haven't seen any difference at all in draft between my last copperhead with a 30 and this one. 
It was myself(212lbs), my buddy(180lbs) and a yeti loaded up. All gear for bonefishing. On low tide on a flat. Definitely got shallow enough. And I'm someone who only poles on flats. I don't trolling motor or fish channels. Strictly shallow water. 

Anyway, Mcfly, nice skiff and power. Are you running trim tabs? I'm going with lencos on mine.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif] .


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I passed you on garden st in Titusville the other day, maybe fishin the tourney? I don't remember what day it was...

Your boat is a real head turner


----------

